# Replacement Bumper Chevy Cruze Eco



## Cruzewolf (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

Im having difficulty trying to understand what the difference between the RS, LTZ, ECO models for the front bumper.

I have a 2013 Chevy Cruze ECO. I need to get a replacement bumper. However Some of the bumpers for the chevy cruze eco look like they have a more narrow grille while the ones for the RS package look better to be honest with a wider grill, The RS bumpers say that they are not compatible with the ECO model. Is that true?

Here are the two bumpers I was looking at.









NEW Painted To Match - Front Bumper Cover For 2011-2014 Chevy Cruze RS 95217521 | eBay


Cover f or Your 2011 - 2014 Chevrolet Cruze! IT IS PAINTED AND READY TO INSTALL WHEN YOU RECEIVE IT ! folding can cause minor imperfections. -We use only EXACT OE SPECS for painting (3 coats of color and 2 coats of clear coat) we paint it exactly like the factory painted it.NO CUTTING CORNERS.



www.ebay.com













NEW Painted To Match - Front Bumper Cover Replacement For 2011-2014 Chevy Cruze | eBay


Front Bumper Cover f or Your 2011 - 2014 Chevy Cruze! IT IS PAINTED AND READY TO INSTALL WHEN YOU RECEIVE IT ! folding can cause minor imperfections. -We use only EXACT OE SPECS for painting (3 coats of color and 2 coats of clear coat) we paint it exactly like the factory painted it.NO CUTTING...



www.ebay.com





Thanks


----------



## kamnowa (Sep 9, 2019)

Wow interesting question mate :/ I read whole problem twice still couldn't find a solution. Maybe ask someone professional at dealership ?


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

I think the RS bumper cover does technically fit on non-RS cars. However, the problem with the eco version is that the RS bumper cover does not have a place to install the eco's active lower grille shutters. You could not install it and leave the harness disconnected but I heard that this will throw a CEL.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

The bumper covers are mostly interchangeable since they have the same mounting points. The difference is the trim parts that attach to the cover.

The grille inserts are separate parts so between the eco and non-RS, the cover is the same (at least the pre styling changes in 2014/2015).
The eco has the active shutter setup attached on the bottom (but the same bottom grille opening as the non-RS), and a larger rubber piece (air dam) for aerodynamics. The RS has a unique larger bottom grille setup and a different shape on the bottom (plus different fog light trim).

I think the reason they specify the RS as a completely different part is that it's part of a styling package that includes the side skirts and unique rear bumper cover. It also has different parts that attach to it such as the fog light trim, and the lower grille opening cover.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Cruzewolf said:


> Im having difficulty trying to understand what the difference between the RS, LTZ, ECO models for the front bumper.


I stepped thru all the options at gmpartsdirect.com , and am still not completely clear on what is what.

They show four trim options: Eco , LS , LT and LTZ . For each trim option, there are three front end setups shown, but only two front covers, 95217520 and 95217521 .

I'm not sure exactly what features RS includes, or how it mixes with the trim options, but I'm thinking the 95217521 is the front cover for the RS, altho I'm not sure.

The attached pic is what I culled from the four pages I linked above. The first link cited above (by Cruzewolf) appears to be the 95217521 while the second is the 95217520 .

[Edit]Poking around some more, if I understand correctly, the RS package is an option on the LT and LTZ trims.

[Edit2]Poking around still more, it looks like the ECO trim calls for the 95217521 - need to confirm that.

Doug











.


----------



## Talha1234 (Sep 15, 2019)

really great post


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

My eco has the 95217520 bumper cover. The foglight mounts (at least exterior-wise) and lower grille opening are different on the RS cover and it extends down a bit further to match the side skirts and different rear bumper cover (the one that has a black and chrome trim piece near the bottom). I'm kind of curious about the difference between the LS and LT trims (perhaps chrome trim pieces vs black or body color?).


----------



## Cruzewolf (Jul 10, 2018)

Kruise said:


> I think the RS bumper cover does technically fit on non-RS cars. However, the problem with the eco version is that the RS bumper cover does not have a place to install the eco's active lower grille shutters. You could not install it and leave the harness disconnected but I heard that this will throw a CEL.


I havent thought of that. I wonder if I would be able to take the brackets off my current bumper.

I think im just going to get a replacement eco bumper. Thanks for everyones help


----------



## Cruzewolf (Jul 10, 2018)

BTW This is a bumper with the RS package. The lip looks more pronounced and by the fog lights it doesn't roundover like my current eco bumper...

Man I wish there was someone who has put this bumper into their cruze eco
btw. This has a gm part number of GM1000925 

The eco one is GM1000924 to the best I can understand


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I think the shutters would not work with a non eco fascia. The Rs is a style difference and would look funny without the side skirts


----------

